# Twelve Days by Hook Norton. Xlnt!



## Damn (16/5/14)

Went to Dan's looking for Mildura's English IPA which I recently had on tap at Oscars Ale house in Belgrave. The IPA is very moresome you won't be disappointed but so far can't find in stubbies. But found amongst many English ales "Twelve Days" a strong dark brown, 500ml for $3.50. Can't go wrong I thought, or could I? As I'm one of the clowns who bought a six pack of Magic Hat Not Quite Pale Ale which I still have on stubbie of. Well this brown is excelllent. Can't say much more than that except the value is also very good. If your a fan of browns you'll like this one.


----------



## CrookedFingers (16/5/14)

It is a good one.


CF


----------



## manticle (16/5/14)

Had a couple of their beers. Rate them well


----------



## billygoat (16/5/14)

Toured their brewery a couple of years ago.
Lovely, traditional old brewery in the Cotswolds.
Very nice people.


----------



## Howlingdog (16/5/14)

manticle said:


> Had a couple of their beers. Rate them well


One of the best brewery tours you can do in Britain and you can also stay at the Pear Tree Inn at the corner of the lane to the brewery about 150 metres away.

http://www.hooky.co.uk/visit-us/visitor-centre-and-tours.ashx

http://www.hooky.co.uk/content/our-pubs/pear-tree-inn-hook-norton.ashx


----------



## SimoB (16/5/14)

agreeed - i love the beers that are stocked at Dan's. I have only had the 3 beers, Haymaker, 12 Days, and the other one. Is there more?


----------



## MartinOC (16/5/14)

manticle said:


> Had a couple of their beers. Rate them well


The stuff I dropped to you?


----------



## Northside Novice (16/5/14)

its an xmas beer , partridge in a pear tree ? 12 days of christmas n all that . good for colder months 4 sure


----------



## manticle (16/5/14)

MartinOC said:


> The stuff I dropped to you?


Those and based on that, I bought a couple more. You chose well.


----------



## Danwood (17/5/14)

12 Days and Old Hooky are $3.50 at BWS/Woolworths liquor...both excellent beers and have traveled well.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (21/5/14)

Tried the 12 Day's last night, very tasty drop, great malt profile, lots of dark fruit flavours, great buy for $3.50!


----------

